# 68 Schwinn Mini Twinn



## Callahooney1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Picked up this 68 Schwinn Mini Twinn a few weeks back along with a 65 & 66 Stingray Deluxe.   The Fork on the Twinn is bent. Also wanted to check if the fork was dated correctly, so I removed it.  Not too sure how it should be dated. Attached is a pic of the number on the fork. Don't quite understand if this is the correct one. I'm sure there's other parts on this bike that are not correct as well. The rear fender was not attached at the bottom near the kickstand.  The front fender was not bolted on either.  Could someone advise what parts Schwinn dated?  Appreciate advice.  Grazi.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 30, 2019)

That stamp dates the fork to Feb. '68.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Oh, cool.  So the first number indicates the month, and second number is the year.  Thank you.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jul 31, 2019)

The rear fender is incorrect, and good luck finding the correct one! The stem is also incorrect, and is one of the parts that will be dated. The handlebars and both cranks will also be dated. It's a great project though, especially since the paint on the frame looks really good. These have always been very desirable bikes and hold their value well. Nice score!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Is the fender dated?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> The rear fender is incorrect, and good luck finding the correct one! The stem is also incorrect, and is one of the parts that will be dated. The handlebars and both cranks will also be dated. It's a great project though, especially since the paint on the frame looks really good. These have always been very desirable bikes and hold their value well. Nice score!




I agree that the stem is incorrect, but the shorty rear fender looks right to me. It's not attached to the bracket at the seat stays and is positioned further forward but looks like the right fender.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 1, 2019)

Neither of the fenders would have been dated. I still say the rear fender is too long to be correct. You can see the hole is only about 1/2" forward of the rear stay, push it back 1/2" and there is too much fender in front. Maybe a cut down Stingray fender? Any chance you could post a pic of the rear fender from the other side of bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> Neither of the fenders would have been dated. I still say the rear fender is too long to be correct. You can see the hole is only about 1/2" forward of the rear stay, push it back 1/2" and there is too much fender in front. Maybe a cut down Stingray fender? Any chance you could post a pic of the rear fender from the other side of bike?




You might be right on the fender. I'm now seeing something on the non drive side.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 1, 2019)

'68 is the only year they were made


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Will snap a pic when I get home.  Also going to see my cousin's Mini Twinn in a few days.  His is close to a 10, perfect condition, never left the Schwinn store.  .  Will take some pics to gauge the correct parts for mine.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Here's a couple of pics of the opposite side of the rear fender area.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes, it looks like a standard Stingray rear fender - I've seen posts from other Mini Twinn owners who have said that they will work but have to be "massaged" into place. Nice to have the 2 speed rear hub, and your wheels are in very good shape and should clean up nice. Will you be able to straighten the fork and re-use it? It's awesome that your cousin has a pristine example to eyeball, you can get a much better idea on what you would want to replace. Thanks for sharing pics of your great find!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Just arrived to my cousin's today in California. Snapped a couple of pics of his 68 mini twin. Now I'm able to verify correct parts seeing that his is absolutely mint. Notice the bottom production sticker. 
 Hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 7, 2019)

Thats a nice one,The fender screw is upside down.


----------

